# Master Mason Ring



## fmasonlog (Feb 14, 2017)

Is a MM golden ring for 500$ a fair price or can we Masons get them at a cheaper price... I was at first under the impression that lodge gave us our rings lol... silly me.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 15, 2017)

Thats on the midhigh range

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado (Feb 15, 2017)

Etsy has a fair selection of rings at a wide selection price range. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 15, 2017)

Here are some more options. 

http://www.gordonsmasonicrings.com


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 15, 2017)

A lot depends on what you are looking for. I have an everyday ring that is stainless steel. Almost indestructible, cost about $75.00 and that is why its my everyday. I also have my MM ring that my wife presented to me that is sterling silver and was obviously more expensive (about the range you quoted). Then she presented me with my Past Masters ring which is white gold with real stones and custom made. It was about 4x what you quoted. By the way, did I mention that I love my wife


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 15, 2017)

If I had $500 to spend on a ring I would go to a custom jeweler and have something made.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 15, 2017)

I prefer silver jewelry. Got a silver MM ring and it looks great. A lot cheaper to boot, lol.


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 15, 2017)

A lot of rings that are for sale like on ebay, are from estate sales, but the people reselling them think there worth 100xs it weight in gold because it's masonic. I found a catalog at one of the lodges I attend that had some nice rings and a decent price.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 15, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> A lot depends on what you are looking for. I have an everyday ring that is stainless steel. Almost indestructible, cost about $75.00 and that is why its my everyday. I also have my MM ring that my wife presented to me that is sterling silver and was obviously more expensive (about the range you quoted). Then she presented me with my Past Masters ring which is white gold with real stones and custom made. It was about 4x what you quoted. By the way, did I mention that I love my wife



I don't think you did lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks to all the Brothers. It appears their price is simply higher due to the fact it's a Masonic ring as jermy Bell said. But, I'll make the decision this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Hank Scott (Feb 17, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Here are some more options.
> 
> http://www.gordonsmasonicrings.com
> 
> ...



Gordon is a brother in my lodge here in Brunswick Georgia. I've got two of his rings and love them. He prices them fairly and they'll last a lifetime. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 17, 2017)

Hank Scott said:


> Gordon is a brother in my lodge here in Brunswick Georgia. I've got two of his rings and love them. He prices them fairly and they'll last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I am trying to get an order together for custom lodge rings. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Hank Scott (Feb 17, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> I am trying to get an order together for custom lodge rings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Let me know if I can do anything here locally to help with that. Just send me a private message. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hank Scott said:


> Gordon is a brother in my lodge here in Brunswick Georgia. I've got two of his rings and love them. He prices them fairly and they'll last a lifetime.


Bookmarked, thanks.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't think Masonic rings are the price they are today because they are Masonic; I'm pretty sure it's because gold is $1,200 an ounce.
When I got my ring in 1994, I went down to one of the local jewelry stores (not a Zales or Jarred or whatever but a true local store) and picked it out from a wide in-stock selection. I think I paid $100-$120* for it. It's solid 10K gold with a full back, the whole nine yards. I know I didn't pay any more than that, and it might have been less.

Now, the price of gold has gone through the roof, there aren't too many local jewelry stores, and stores seldom stock Masonic jewelry. That, in my opinion, is a snapshot and microcosm of the deterioration of society.

*inflation calculator says $120 is 1994 is equivalent to $196 today


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 18, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I don't think Masonic rings are the price they are today because they are Masonic; I'm pretty sure it's because gold is $1,200 an ounce.





Companion Joe said:


> Now, the price of gold has gone through the roof, there aren't too many local jewelry stores, and stores seldom stock Masonic jewelry.


Exactly.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> ...Now, the price of gold has gone through the roof, there aren't too many local jewelry stores, and stores seldom stock Masonic jewelry. That, in my opinion, is a snapshot and microcosm of the deterioration of society....


My partner was a jeweller. The issue is not the price of materials, that actually helps, a major issue is cheap production costs in places like India taking production off shore.


----------



## Thomas Stright (May 9, 2017)

Hank Scott said:


> Gordon is a brother in my lodge here in Brunswick Georgia. I've got two of his rings and love them. He prices them fairly and they'll last a lifetime.



Received an email from Brother Gordon about 3 weeks ago saying our rings are ready to ship. Have not heard back from him since.
Phone VM is Full, No replies on emails. I am worried that something has happened to Brother Gordon.


----------



## Klikmaus (Jun 11, 2017)

For the blue collar brothers...

 Ali Express has a HUGE variety of good looking stainless steel and titanium Masonic rings super cheap. Being able to wear your ring and never being concerned if you might gouge it or knock a stone out is a priceless value.
 Most the cheapos only come in whole sizes, a drawback for my ring size (10.5 is what truly fits me), and the shipping time can be two months. For the most part, almost every stainless to titanium ring listed on Amazon can be found on Ali Express at a fraction of the price


----------



## Keith C (Jun 12, 2017)

Klikmaus said:


> For the blue collar brothers...
> 
> Ali Express has a HUGE variety of good looking stainless steel and titanium Masonic rings super cheap. Being able to wear your ring and never being concerned if you might gouge it or knock a stone out is a priceless value.



Please be careful Brother, especially if you work independently or at a very small company with no EHS department.  Doing manual labor or working around machinery is made more hazardous by wearing a ring.  Whenever I go into the Manufacturing plant where I work (and that is most of every day) I have to remove all jewelry.  Wear your light where is it safe, but take good care as wearing a ring isn't worth losing a hand or finger.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 12, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Please be careful Brother, especially if you work independently or at a very small company with no EHS department. Doing manual labor or working around machinery is made more hazardous by wearing a ring. Whenever I go into the Manufacturing plant where I work (and that is most of every day) I have to remove all jewelry. Wear your light where is it safe, but take good care as wearing a ring isn't worth losing a hand or finger.


Absolutely! When I was in the military there were rules governing the wearing of jewelry for this very reason.


----------



## Klikmaus (Jun 12, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Please be careful Brother, especially if you work independently or at a very small company with no EHS department.  Doing manual labor or working around machinery is made more hazardous by wearing a ring.  Whenever I go into the Manufacturing plant where I work (and that is most of every day) I have to remove all jewelry.  Wear your light where is it safe, but take good care as wearing a ring isn't worth losing a hand or finger.


I appreciate your concern, most of what I do a ring is of very little concern if any at all. Working with spray foam the biggest issue is the over spray gets EVERYWHERE. One of my co-workers is also one of my lodge brothers, we also have a side venture building machinery for the industry where we DO remove our jewelry while running the lathe, mill, band saw etc....


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 13, 2017)

Stainless and titanium rings are doubly dangerous as they don't break like silver or gold. I wore an empty chain under my shirt that I would put my wedding band on when working with machines.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 13, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> I wore an empty chain under my shirt that I would put my wedding band on when working with machines.


Great idea!


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jun 13, 2017)

I got my Masonic ring for under $5. It's proven to be durable.







Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 13, 2017)

Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ said:


> I got my Masonic ring for under $5. It's proven to be durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jun 13, 2017)

I got it off of Amazon.

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jun 13, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/your-acco...8104234&returnSummaryId=&shipmentId=D02KQBFdN

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wear a stainless steel Knights Templar ring that I have gotten a lot of compliments on. $60.00.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jun 13, 2017)

Whoops, that other link was wrong. Here's the real one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N66NILN/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It looks like the price has gone up since then, though.

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a ring from jems by jem. Same rings pretty much as Gordon. I paid $85 and I love it. Wear it everyday, and still looks great. Takes around a month or so to get the ring but worth the wait!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2017)

Randy81 said:


> I have a ring from jems by jem. Same rings pretty much as Gordon. I paid $85 and I love it. Wear it everyday, and still looks great. Takes around a month or so to get the ring but worth the wait!


I have been on this website. Good looking rings.


----------

